# Different driveway,lets try again!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure what happened to the other one.So what would charge? 2 car wide and to the front of the car.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't di per push but we barley get 8 events that get plowed 
But if I had to I would charge $50
I get $1000 a season


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

There are guys in my market that would do that seasonally $400/ $20 pop.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Can I stack the snow by the front door?

and it lacks staking it's not very clear where the edges are


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If I'm lying I'm dying...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm too embarrassed to give a price for around here.

Sno makes a good point, where are the stakes?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Most companies by me do $250-$400 a season we get 8 plow able events most 4-8 inches


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

We're 20-25 visits.Last year was 32..


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

We would be lucky to get 20 per push here .


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

60-70 per plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I get the whole bulk pricing model, it just is not for me. In a small town by the time you build up the clientele to make it viable there will be a copycat biting your price by $1 and down it goes.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The op seams to be MIA & isn't giving us enough info.
Sq feet of the drive, you know you have to charge by the SQ ft
Is there any salting or sidewalk work.
if not why?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder what Randy would charge.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Push in and stack to the left, up to 6"$35.00, 6" plus $50.00 (no hotdog coupons)......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2 car wide ,2 car deep. no salting or sidewalks or stakes and randy is busy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BUFF;1890266 said:


> Push in and stack to the left, up to 6"$35.00, 6" plus $50.00 (no hotdog coupons)......





grandview;1890269 said:


> 2 car wide ,2 car deep. no salting or sidewalks or stakes and randy is busy.


No walks..... take $10.00 off providing it's not out of the way.

Talking again, eh..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

In that case, $230-$250 per season. No hot dog coupons either.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

$40 per push for me! Or $100 for the season is what my competitors would get around here.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1890200 said:


> There are guys in my market that would do that seasonally $400/ $20 pop.


That's about what it would go for here. We'll that's around what I would charge but there's this #/&[email protected]! here that advertises driveways starting at $8. No joke


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It looks like it could be plowed on 2wd.
but with out staking i might plow it to wide,
Ill have to make a few more posts before giving a price.


avg snow fall amounts?

Randy sounds like he's cheep, the home owner may like his service.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

That would go for $180-$200 for the season around here......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

grandview;1890269 said:


> 2 car wide ,2 car deep. no salting or sidewalks or stakes and randy is busy.


I need some sq foot#'s so I can plug them into plowz website for an estimate.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1890293 said:


> I need some sq foot#'s so I can plug them into plowz website for an estimate.


Lets go with 734 sq. feet.........:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1890269 said:


> 2 car wide ,2 car deep. no salting or sidewalks or stakes and randy is busy.


In Missouri and Long Island this is a 2 truck account.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Summer view


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Better add a loader to my equipment requirements.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1890309 said:


> Better add a loader to my equipment requirements.


Then you better have a fuel transfer tank in one of the two trucks and a Flagman to manage traffic.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1890307 said:


> Summer view


I wanna revise my Bid............$25,000.....This is in Philadelphia right????..........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are those the garbage cans that you ran down the side of the van...?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1890316 said:


> Are those the garbage cans that you ran down the side of the van...?


If they were in Kalamazoo they'd be fornicating.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wanna revise my bid again.........2 Cases of Beer for the season...Mostly because I feel sorry for the Lazy Ass that wont get out and shovel that...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NThill93;1890247 said:


> 60-70 per plow.


Sure you would. You're the same guy that just said in another thread that you'd charge 650-800 for a 1.25 acre lot and that you'd use three trucks and a loader on it! I'm guessing you spend a lot of time watching t.v. instead of plowing eh????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5;1890301 said:


> Lets go with 734 sq. feet.........:salute:


plowz says it's out of there service area.
bummer....

but I have some good news.
I got a text from Randy, he's still gloating about some fight his gf was in.
but anyway, quoted be me a price, it will cost 2 packs of hot dogs for every 3" they receive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1890327 said:


> plowz says it's out of there service area.
> bummer....
> 
> but I have some good news.
> ...


Lmao, I was just going to say 2 packs of dogs.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

A closer look at the picture....Cars parked all over the yard is a sign of a Really Nice Neighborhood........So, im gonna have to go back and crunch some numbers.....payup


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

5-10 mins of work
$25 per plow for driveway and that would include the sidewalks out front and to front step


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

1 Minute of work figure 4 minutes of drive time from another home. $300.00 for the season if it was in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

94gt331;1890344 said:


> 5-10 mins of work
> $25 per plow for driveway and that would include the sidewalks out front and to front step


No hand work, just plowing.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1890325 said:


> Sure you would. You're the same guy that just said in another thread that you'd charge 650-800 for a 1.25 acre lot and that you'd use three trucks and a loader on it! I'm guessing you spend a lot of time watching t.v. instead of plowing eh????


go back and read the thread i made a mistake figuring out the size in my head.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

BUFF;1890364 said:


> No hand work, just plowing.


Everything I type seems too innapropriate


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

nys attorney general will tell you $15 when he has his hearings


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Longae29;1890371 said:


> Everything I type seems too innapropriate


Turn off the filter and let someone else be the judge...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Grandview does the hand work.....Leaves the plowing to the Big Boys.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Defcon 5;1890398 said:


> Grandview does the hand work.....Leaves the plowing to the Big Boys.....


Them fighins words.wesport


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

grandview;1890120 said:


> Not sure what happened to the other one.So what would charge? 2 car wide and to the front of the car.


Just need to know the length to be certain but it looks lie a $35. or $40.00 job.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jimbo64;1890405 said:


> Just need to know the length to be certain but it looks lie a $35. or $40.00 job.


Size does Not Matter.........Its the effort you give..........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jimbo64;1890405 said:


> Just need to know the length to be certain but it looks lie a $35. or $40.00 job.


40 hot dogs long


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey the man said no hand work, he doesn't like the callouses


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1890408 said:


> Size does Not Matter.........Its the effort you give..........


That's what those lacking in size always say.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

$150 for the season if you drive a ford
$70 for the season if you drive a dodge


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Plus 4 packs of hot dogs for every 8 snow events


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

BUFF;1890410 said:


> 40 hot dogs long


In that case the noon hour plowing special is 2 hot dogs for $1.50. I need to get my calculator.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1890419 said:


> That's what those lacking in size always say.


How in the world would you know that unless...........Nevermind....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jimbo64;1890434 said:


> In that case the noon hour plowing special is 2 hot dogs for $1.50. I need to get my calculator.


Throw in a 16oz PBR and it's a deal


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;1890437 said:


> How in the world would you know that unless...........Nevermind....


Pat told him


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It looks like Randy's plowing is the _low_baller at 2 packs of dogs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Im afraid to post, with Mark, Defcon, GV......I almost feel the editing room floor hitting us.

I would plan a skid on site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;1890441 said:


> Pat told him


Lock down for sure with Buff on the thread, no one say dodge.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dodge!!! :d:d


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1890450 said:


> Lock down for sure with Buff on the thread, no one say dodge.


Say what.......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Whatxysport


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;1890458 said:


> Say what.......


Hahaha.....just busting on ya.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1890448 said:


> Im afraid to post, with Mark, Defcon, GV......I almost feel the editing room floor hitting us.
> 
> I would plan a skid on site.


Would that Skid have a 16 Foot Artic Sectional on it?????......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1890467 said:


> Would that Skid have a 16 Foot Artic Sectional on it?????......


I don't know, is the post limit over 6mph in the drive


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1890463 said:


> Hahaha.....just busting on ya.


We're are guilty


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnowFakers;1890427 said:


> $150 for the season if you drive a ford
> $70 for the season if you drive a dodge


But 175.00 and a Moon Pie if it's a Ram!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1890450 said:


> Lock down for sure with Buff on the thread, no one say dodge.


Did someone say Dodge??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder if goldpro got a suspension after last night....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1890514 said:


> I wonder if goldpro got a suspension after last night....


Im sure at the very least he got a stern PM........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

GP posted earlier today


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Made it thru the night......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1890748 said:


> Made it thru the night......


Still no GP.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1890753 said:


> Still no GP.


True that......maybe randy is still having his way


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, we can leave the thread for sure, however, you guys need to keep it on topic so we don't need to remove the unnecessary comments, etc.

as always, thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;1890782 said:


> well, we can leave the thread for sure, however, you guys need to keep it on topic so we don't need to remove the unnecessary comments, etc.
> 
> as always, thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


Most seasoned vets will tell ya .......Mark is to blame for going off topic


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1890790 said:


> Most seasoned vets will tell ya .......Mark is to blame for going off topic


:laughing: good one olddog


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1890790 said:


> Most seasoned vets will tell ya .......Mark is to blame for going off topic





Michael J. Donovan;1890798 said:


> :laughing: good one olddog


Would you 2 quit hijacking GV's thread?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Well GV, Who got the bid?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1890748 said:


> Made it thru the night......


With hair cut.....

Back on topic........ so GV how much?


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

If it helps you guys in Grandviews area we plowed 27 or 28 times last year at 2 inch trigger. I would offer $25 per plow or $365 for season up to 25 plows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1890815 said:


> Would you 2 quit hijacking GV's thread?


Mr derailer

I can hardly wait for tonight's thread


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess my post on the price got lost on all those toppings.But anyway, banged them 500.00 for the season.up from 450.00 last year.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1891050 said:


> Guess my post on the price got lost on all those toppings.But anyway, _banged them 500.00_ for the season.up from 450.00 last year.


25 pushes, $20.00 per?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BUFF;1891090 said:


> 25 pushes, $20.00 per?


That's what they are based on, Driveways are about 1/3 to half that total.So it works out to almost 50 a push.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1891091 said:


> That's what they are based on, Driveways are about 1/3 to half that total.So it works out to almost 50 a push.


Nice, looking at the property I'm surprised they could handle being banged for $500.00....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BUFF;1891095 said:


> Nice, looking at the property I'm surprised they could handle being banged for $500.00....


Ask them today, if it was worth it with 7 feet of snow in the driveway


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1891097 said:


> Ask them today, if it was worth it with 7 feet of snow in the driveway


How many times did you plow them during that storm, 2-3?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1891050 said:


> Guess my post on the price got lost on all those toppings.But anyway, banged them 500.00 for the season.up from 450.00 last year.


$500........Its like printing Money......:salute:


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Defcon 5;1891196 said:


> $500........Its like printing Money......:salute:


Sure is. That would go for $225ish around these parts.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BUFF;1891130 said:


> How many times did you plow them during that storm, 2-3?


About it.wesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Defcon 5;1891196 said:


> $500........Its like printing Money......:salute:


Because I don't do driveways so I'll just throw a price out there and see what happens,someone needs to keep the prices up around here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No more new driveway threads GV?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1891497 said:


> No more new driveway threads GV?


I could just cut right to the chase and start a hotdog thread.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

$30per push here or $800 for unlimited seasonal, no salt, no walks


----------

